# Browner and Fresca kidded!



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Browner kidded around 7 last night, here are her two boys:









Fresca kidded at 1AM this morning, also two boys, the first one was upside down and back feet first, a new experience for me. 
Here's kid #1 with his grandma:









And here's #2 with mom:









All are doing well, eating and up and possibly less tired than me. I think I'm going to keep one of Browner's bucklings intact. Not part of my plan, but I'm talking myself into it. I'll get a little help deciding which one, so I don't do it based on coat preference.

I'm really happy, I did want bucks this year, but wasn't counting on ALL of them being bucks. The two I want bucks from will probably give me does. But if they're healthy and mom is good I will be ecstatic! 
:stars:

Hooray for my two first timer girls!

Jan


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Woot-woot congrats :leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, I am really getting happier by the minute! three to go!

Jan


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh my goodness, they're adorable!!! :stars: Congratulations!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, kinder goats start out long legged and gangly and get stockier as they grow up. A couple of these have more nubian like ears than I've seen before in my kids. It's going to be interesting to see if that lasts.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such cute little boys! Glad to hear the deliveries went well!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha, they never give you what you want do they? I really wanted a buckling out of Doll, but she gave me two doelings, and then I got a buckling out of Witch but he was stillborn, not that I could have used him anyways. Congrats. I like the baby in the last photo best, but I'm a sucker for gold/white.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh Boy, they are cute!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to be grateful if they are all born live and healthy and no harm to the doe. That's what I learned.

Jan


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

They sure are cute !!!!
:wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....how adorable...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, look at the colors-all wonderful! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

handsome handsome boys. 



Must be a boy year for Nubians or any cross lol. I got 10/16 boys. 


So are they all kinders? Im still learning about them


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, they are all kinders, I am really inexperienced with breeding, I had never bred anything ever, other than having one myself, before I bred my first kinders. That's all I have ever bred. This is the first time I have had such nubian ears as a couple of them have. It will be interesting to see if they stay that way.

About the smell test, neither of these does smelled bucky to me at all.

Jan


----------

